# Remington .30 Model 141



## BIG TIM (Oct 14, 2004)

*MY DAD GAVE ME A REMINGTON .30 RIFLE MODEL 141 FOR MY BIRTHDAY AND WAS WONDERING HOW OLD THIS RIFLE IS, MY FATHER SAID IT WAS A OLD GUN AND TAKE GOOD CARE OF IT FOR HIM. I WENT TO THE REMINGTON WEB SITE AND I COULD NOT EVEN FIND A .30 REMINGTON LET ALONE ANY INFO ON THE RIFLE. EVEN THE AMMO IS HARD TO FIND, ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED......BIG TIM*


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

The 141 was introduced in 1936, so your gun could be a few years old. Not sure when it was introduced in the .30 Remington, but a call to Remington would probably get you some answers.

They aer not worth a lot of money from what I know, but I have seen a few ofthem selling on the web from $300 to $500 depending on condition. 

It's a nice gun for sure!
Try the Old Western Scrounger for ammo.


----------



## Huntsman27 (Sep 29, 2004)

They were the replacement for the older Model 14 made 1912-35. Calibers were 25 Rem,30 Rem,32 Rem, and the lone survivor [still available as current ammo] the 35 Rem. The 141 was available in 30,32,35 Rem calibers.

Basically the 30 Rem is very close to the 30-30 Win ballistically, with the exception of the Rim. You might want to buy the reloading dies for this one. Factory ammo has ceased production. Most 30 Rem cases are loaded in 32 caliber to make 32 Rem ammo which brings about 40.00 or more at gun shows and shops. [Reloading is my side line Biz.]

30 Rem ammo can be found but its usually 25 a box and up. If you have ammo and shoot it, by all means SAVE your casings so you can have them reloaded even if you dont want to do it. I can put you in contact with fellows who will do it for you.

Cartridges of the world lists 2 factory loadings, a 160gr load at 2220fps and 1750 Muzzle energy, the other is a 170gr loading at 2120fps and 1696 Muzzle energy. Originally introduced in 1906 for the Remington Model 8 auto loader.

Hope that helps, Rich


----------



## Dormin (Sep 7, 2004)

Also known as the Gamemaster Repeater Model 141.
It is mechanically the same as the older model 14 but more modern looking with a better pistol grip and neater looking front sight ramp. It was offered in several different grades: Standard, Peerless, Expert, and Premier. Your value will depend on grade and condition.
The 30 Remington cartridge is a rimless version of the 30/30 designed for use in slide action and semi-auto rifles. It was originally offered in a variety of loads from 110 to 170 gr. Get into reloading and you'll be all set with an interesting gun.


----------



## Randy Kidd (Apr 21, 2001)

From the Remington web site..

Description: Slide action repeating rifle that replaced the Remington Arms Model 14 and was later replaced by the Remington Model 760 
Introduction Year: 1935 
Year Discontinued: 1950 
Total Production: Approximately 77,000 
Designer/Inventor: Remington Arms Company 
Action Type: Slide action 
Caliber/Gauge: .30 Remington, .32 Remington, & .35 Remington 
Serial Number Blocks: 0001  78,000 
Variations: 141A Standard  1936
141C Special  1936
141D Peerless  1936
141F Premier  1936
141R Carbine - 1945

Here is a link where you can order ammo for it with lots of different styles.
http://owlnet.com/quality/30 Rem.htm


----------



## BIG TIM (Oct 14, 2004)

*THANKS FOR ALL THE INFO GUY'S....BIG TIM*


----------

